# MiNi RiG



## Anarion (Aug 29, 2005)

!​


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2005)

give us some specs


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 29, 2005)

Sweet! Its like a Mac Mini except its not a crappy Mac!


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 29, 2005)

aawww.... thats so cute i just wanna hug it!
hehehehe....

very very very nice.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 29, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Sweet! Its like a Mac Mini except its not a crappy Mac!




Mac minis dont suck....

nice work, but that fan coulda been hidden better imo


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 29, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Sweet! Its like a Mac Mini except its not a crappy Mac!



Lol...

Very nice there Anarion.  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 29, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Mac minis dont suck....
> 
> nice work, but that fan coulda been hidden better imo


I disagree. I think the PowerMac G5's are nice, but I don't like the Mac Mini, the specs look just too bad to me. It's like buying a miniture version of a computer from the late 90's. Don't get me wrong, Mac Minis are well built and they serve their purpose, I just think it'd be too slow for me. I'd much rather have what Anarion built. That or a Frag Box, but with this you can say that you built it yourself. Good job Anarion.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 29, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I disagree. I think the PowerMac G5's are nice, but I don't like the Mac Mini, the specs look just too bad to me. It's like buying a miniture version of a computer from the late 90's. Don't get me wrong, Mac Minis are well built and they serve their purpose, I just think it'd be too slow for me. I'd much rather have what Anarion built. That or a Frag Box, but with this you can say that you built it yourself. Good job Anarion.



true, but the mac mini is targeted to the same audience that loves Mitx and someone needing a really tiny pc..

the mac mini is a **LOT** faster than the via cpu's..  

and yea.. G5's are schweet... Get to use one at school.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 30, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> true, but the mac mini is targeted to the same audience that loves Mitx and someone needing a really tiny pc..
> 
> the mac mini is a **LOT** faster than the via cpu's..
> 
> and yea.. G5's are schweet... Get to use one at school.


You can get Micro ATX boards with non-via cpu's. An Athlon XP mobile would smack around the low end parts in a Mac Mini.

And that looks like a pre-made case, is it? If so, I need to know where so I can buy one immediately!


----------

